
Ask HN: Who is looking for a cofounder? - thisismyswamp
I&#x27;m a developer looking for a cofounder and I couldn&#x27;t find a relevant thread so I&#x27;m posting this.<p>Feel free to use the comments to post about what ideas you have, what you&#x27;re building, and what kind of partner you&#x27;re looking for. I&#x27;ll start!
======
thisismyswamp
Hey there! As the post says, I'm a developer looking for someone to partner up
with and work on cool things.

I'm looking for either other developers or people with business or marketing
experience, as that's mostly what I'm lacking.

I also don't have a lot of great startup ideas, so I'm going to need some help
finding problems to solve!

You can learn more about me by checking out my toptal resume
([https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-
pereira](https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-pereira)). You can also check my
github profile ([https://github.com/marcospgp](https://github.com/marcospgp)).

Thanks!

